# Majd a sárga föld...



## sdcp

Mit jelent az, hogy _Majd a sárga föld kiszívja?_

Köszi


----------



## heaa

Szia!

Ez egy nagyon régi mondás. Valami olyasmit jelent, hogy 'majd elmúlik, ha meghalsz', vagy 'megszűnik a problémád, ha már eltemettek' 

Remélem sikerült segítenem.


----------



## sdcp

Köszönöm!


----------



## chriskardos

lol ezt rendesen tuti nem tudtam volna
na itt mindenki tanul valami újat


----------



## Zsanna

Megjegyezném, hogy a kifejezés eredetileg olyan földre utal, ami eléggé terméketlen. (Löszt, meszet és gipszet tartalmaz, tehát művelésre nem ideális.)

A kifejezést mindig egy kicsit humoros értelemben használjuk, jelezve azt, hogy életében ez az illető már csak ilyen (buta, otromba stb. ) marad, csak halálában várható "javulás". (A "rosszat" majd kiveszi belőle a föld...)

A sárga föld kifejezés más szólásban is megtalálható egyébként, de akkor olyan értelemben, hogy "az az alsó határ". Azt jelenti, _annál jobban nem is lehetett volna_:

-* leissza magát a sárga földig* = nagyon berúg 
(Egy adott alkalommal annyit iszik, hogy a végén esetleg még fizikálisan is a földön köt ki - de a lényeg az, hogy ennél többet szinte lehetetlen lett volna inni.)

- *leszidta a sárga földig* = rettentően leszidta
(Annál jobban már nem lehetett volna leszidni.)


----------



## Encolpius

Ha már itt tartunk, akkor melyik a helyes: 

(a) sárga föld
(b) sárgaföld


----------



## Zsanna

Az egy szóban írt alak szerintem nem létezik, nem találtam a HSz.-ban sem.
Itt arról van szó, hogy (részben) a lösztartalom miatt sárga színű a föld.


----------



## Istvan24

Zsanna said:


> Itt arról van szó, hogy (részben) a lösztartalom miatt sárga színű a föld.


Igen, és a loess miatt sàrga színű a Sàrga Folyò Kìnàban de azt is kell hozzàtennem hogy egyàltalàn nem termèktelen a loess...sőt...


----------



## Zsanna

Hello István, üdvözlünk a Fórumon!

Igen, a lösz éppenhogy termékennyé teszi a talajt (és attól lesz sárga is a föld), de a többi viszont lerontja.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Én azt sejtem, hogy _"a sárga földig"_ azt jelenti, hogy _"nagyon mélyre"_, egészen pontosan _"a termékeny humuszréteg alá"_. A _sárga föld_ szerintem (de ezt nem tudtam ellenőrizni) _agyagos talajt_ jelent a fekete/barna (akármilyen) humuszréteg alatt. A halottakat sem a humuszba temetik, hanem az az alatti, mélyebb rétegekbe; ezért a "sárga föld" szívja ki például a derékfájást.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem semmilyen kapcsolat nincs a _mélység_ és a _sárga föld_ kifejezés között - annál is inkább, mivel ha nagyon mélyen lenne ez, nem látnánk a színét sem...


----------



## Ateesh6800

De amikor sírt ásunk, vagy vályogot vetünk, látjuk, hogy az agyag sárga.


----------

